# Australian Expat Tax Situation



## kumapaper (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm an Australian citizen currently working in Singapore. I work for a Singaporean company and have an EP valid for the next 2 years. I was under the impression that due to the DTA between Australia and Singapore, I didn't have to pay Australian tax on my Singaporean income. However, I've just had somebody tell me otherwise (anecdotally, mind you).

Looking at the ATO website, I would consider myself not an Australian tax resident. No assets in Australia, no spouse, children, etc.

Any Aussie expats here in the same situation that can shed some light? :noidea


----------

